# CADPAT issueing



## PTE Gruending (11 Dec 2002)

Hello,
   Well last parade nite (yesterday), our reserve Infantry unit got some CADPAT in. Mainly the bigger/taller guys. Now I have a question about issueing CADPAT. Our first parade day of the fall, everyone except QL2 personel were sized for the CADPAT order. After a couple weeks, someone decieded that QL2 pers. can be fitted for CADPAT, but not issued until QL3 qualified.

   Myself not having my Infantry MOC yet, am in the situation where I have the old OD‘s. However, my unit deceided that I could be issued Gortex Boots and Undies, but not the new Gortex Combat Jacket (They were going to issue them, but their wasnt enough).

   Now my question is this: how does the ordering process work? I mean, is "who gets what" deceided by individual unit brass, or is it higher up? I‘m thinking that if their is CADPAT just sitting in stores - why not issue it to everyone? Or is it so scarce that every soldier‘s has to be individually ordered?

   Don‘t get me wrong, I‘d love to get my CADPAT, but I am just curious. It would suck to have to wait almost a full year within my CADPAT clad (well only partially clad, for now), while us QL2‘ers stick out like a sore thumb in our OD.

Thanks!


----------



## SpinDoc (11 Dec 2002)

I think it‘s a matter of "them" (whoever it might be) not wanting to lose expensive kit... Because I think statistically, someone who hasn‘t finished their MOC training is more likely to release than someone who has finished it.  The Goretex jacket probably costs a couple of hundred bucks (if you factor in R&D costs).

It‘s kind of the same for officers too... officer cadets don‘t get the Goretex, but once you‘re promoted to 2LT, s/he can get it.  This particular thing about the jacket is at least a brigade level thing, speaking from experience.  I wasn‘t "entitled" to Goretex until I earned my commission.

As for Goretex underwear -- underwear is considered next-to-skin items and they don‘t want it returned... so one can quit and run off with their underwear and they won‘t hunt you down, whereas Goretex jackets and CADPATs, you have to return...

I think they‘re still trying to figure out who to issue CADPAT to and when... especially since there‘s a shortage of certain sizes...


----------



## Korus (11 Dec 2002)

Ditto for us (41 CGB Alberta), we‘re not supposed to have goretex until we‘re QL3 qualified. (though I have spotted some people without even basic with goretex). I get to run around in that good old denim cowboy jacket. (which has a campaint smear on it, that stuff just doesn‘t want to wash out)
Why they wait until you‘re done your MOC training, Spindoc covered that pretty well. (though If I may add a statistic.. About 50% of reservists don‘t make it past their first year)

As for Cadpat, that‘s another issue.. I got sized up for it, but I don‘t really know if I‘m entitled yet or not.. Though I noticed that over east, there are some "private untrained"s with Cadpat.. I saw ‘em in the Maple Leaf..  :biggrin:
You say the bigger/taller guys got it where you are? Well, I‘m tall so here‘s hoping.


----------



## Pikache (12 Dec 2002)

Interesting. The guys who are BMQ or SQ qualified got all their CADPAT and goretex kit in my unit. Everything.


----------



## Korus (12 Dec 2002)

Lucky....
Heck, I don‘t even have all my winter kit yet.. and the zipper on my Parka is half ripped off.

It‘s a good thing it hasn‘t gotten cold yet..


----------



## logistik (12 Dec 2002)

that‘s because you are back east


----------



## SpinDoc (12 Dec 2002)

Oh, I just realized why the BMQ/SQ people all got their CADPATs so quickly... it‘s because they got sized relatively recently.  Besides the fact that clothing stores doesn‘t have your size, the other reason that I‘ve come across often is that they haven‘t been sized for CADPAT issue.

I hear this as a response to "Is my name on the list for CADPAT?"  -- "Have you been sized?"

I don‘t know about the Goretex jacket though... most (if not all) of the SQ soldiers I taught still have their old cbt jacket... but then again, Clothing Stores appointments are fully booked for months.


----------



## Pugil (12 Dec 2002)

Im from the Quebec sector, most of the unit of my brigade have cadpat even the "QL2" have them with the new goretex boots.


----------



## PTE Gruending (12 Dec 2002)

Hmmm, maybe I should go in and get sized, then cross my fingers.


----------



## Tyler (12 Dec 2002)

I‘ve had my all my gortex since March of this year, and I got CADPAT in September. My storage room in my house is overflowing with kit. Winter Kit, Gortex kit, old kit, CADPAT kit, + all the other stuff. I am nearing my two year mark and should be a Cpl soon.

I guess the issue depends on your unit and brigade. What I hate seeing is all of the supply dinks and WOG‘s wearing CADPAT, while some combat arms people are still stuck with the old OD stuff. I hear that some Airforce people now have the CADPAT gortex jacket. Does that make sense?

My unit was pretty lucky in getting our CADPAT, we were all issued it before we did an ‘execu-trek‘. Basically, they slotted multi-million dollar executives into sections and we did a weekend ‘excercise‘ with them. It included LAV and Griffon training, and live fire demo‘s. I remember walking to the firing line and getting boxes of C9 ammo.      The next day we did a beach assault in the zodiac boats.

It was all part of an attempt to get the rich people to pressure the govt‘ to give the CF more money. Apparently.

Tyler


I


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Dec 2002)

> What I hate seeing is all of the supply dinks and WOG‘s wearing CADPAT, while some combat arms people are still stuck with the old OD stuff.


I bet you love seeing the "supply dinks and WOG‘s" when it is chow time though, or when you have lost a piece of expensive kit and need to have it written off.  Do you flap your big trap so much, then, too?


----------



## Recce41 (13 Dec 2002)

Well folks
 Your in the Res. I believe you could keep the old stuff unless you go on tour. When I was with the Regt, we had some soldiers that only had one damn set. We cannot even exchange it, because theres not enough to get it. 
 Yes I‘m well off because where I am, but the poor *******s at the Regt can‘t.


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Dec 2002)

I highly doubt that they are trying to "talk rich executives into giving more money to the CF". More likely it was part of a program to show the folks who run/own civilian companies (where reservists are employed) what you do. This type of PR /information, etc., hopefully results in more civilian employees giving us time off for courses, etc. Or, maybe in these times of fiscal hardships, the CF really is turning to philanthropy..stranger things have happened...


----------



## Tyler (13 Dec 2002)

> I bet you love seeing the "supply dinks and WOG‘s" when it is chow time though, or when you have lost a piece of expensive kit and need to have it written off. Do you flap your big trap so much, then, too?


What‘s with the hostility? 

WOG‘s don‘t operate on the frontline, what do they need CADPAT for? The deadly office environment?

Combat arms should get first draw of new kit. First: ops, then reg, then reserve.

@ Muskrat:

We were all in the room when Brg Gen. Leslie was talking to the execs. I knew the original intentions of the program. However, Gen. Leslie was asking the execs to pressure their local MP‘s to get more funding for the CF. I guess he figures (and rightly so) that MP‘s will listen to millionaires (who can contribute to campaign funds) rather than an average Joe or Jane.

Tyler


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Dec 2002)

Gotcha - I stand corrected


----------



## Korus (14 Dec 2002)

I don‘t know if it‘s a good sign or not, but I got my nametag and epaulettes today for the Cadpat uniforms...

But it may be a bad sign, since the epaulettes have a rank on them that I haven‘t earned yet.. Maybe they expect to get CADPAT in after I get promoted.. (in like a year..    )


----------

